# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El Gobierno prorroga la declaración de sequía en el Júcar y el Segura

## F. Lázaro

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/09/...83_044184.html

El País Valencia 11 SEP 2015 - 15:53 CEST

El Gobierno ha aprobado hoy la prorroga de la declaración de sequía en las cuencas del Júcar y del Segura hasta septiembre de 2016 lo que permitirá aplicar, durante la próxima campaña de riego, medidas excepcionales para paliar la sequía.

Esta ampliación, recogida en un real decreto y aprobada hoy por el Consejo de Ministros, establece los criterios de seguimiento de evaluación del estado de las aguas superficies y las normas de calidad ambiental además de evaluar el estado en el que se encuentran las masas de agua.

Según el Gobierno, aunque estas medidas de excepción se iban a ejecutar hasta finales de este año, "la ausencia de cambios significativos" en la situación de las citadas demarcaciones hidrográficas ha hecho necesario ampliar su duración.

La prórroga, que abarca hasta el 30 se septiembre de 2016, está condicionada a la evolución del Indicador de Estado del Sistema Global de las cuencas del Júcar y Segura, según establece la normativa vigente en lo relativo a los planes especiales de actuación de las cuencas intercomunitarias.

Entre las medidas que aplicarán se encuentran la puesta en servicio de recursos adicionales, la utilización de volúmenes laminados en casos de lluvia, el uso de recursos de desalinización de agua de mar no asignados y pozos de sequía y la utilización de infraestructuras del Estado para la distribución de los recursos.

Hasta el momento, las medidas adoptadas han permitido poner a disposición de los usuarios más de 20 hectómetros cúbicos de agua adicionales en la cuenca del Júcar y 111 hectómetros en la cuenca del Segura.

----------

